# Another rocker board question



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just out of curiosity given my rider dimensions, 5'6" 125lbs., does it make the most sense to go with 148cm rocker boards? The Nitro Sub Pop I'm trying to sell is a 148. The k2 www rocker comes in 148, 152, etc. Same with the skate banana.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

how about trying to stay in the same thread especially sense you created it, thread whoring is frowned upon while post whoring earns you cool points. you can always post again in a thread you created FYI because apparently you were too slow to figure this out..


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, Mr. negativity. I'm not trying to abuse the system here. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. It'll be ok.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

phile00 said:


> Wow, Mr. negativity. I'm not trying to abuse the system here. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. It'll be ok.


she is kinda tha bitch on this forum , she's never friendly , i noticed in previous posts from her.

so awnser: yes 148 is logical to take with your weight


----------

